# recupérer videos sur le cloud



## Catherine 06 (31 Juillet 2021)

bonjour, je suis utilisatrice de mac book air ( version Mojave) , j'ai stocké des vidéos de travail sur le cloud, et je souhaiterais les transférer sur un disque dur externe .. mais le transfert est trés très  long car j'ai une  mauvaise connexion .. dois je passer par un cable ethernet  par exemple ?  
 j'ai un message me disant que mon disque est saturé, est ce que si les videos sont uniquement sur le cloud, ou elles sont  aussi dans mon ordi ? désolée, je suis perdue.. merci d"avance de votre aide. Catherine.


----------

